# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Թվային հեռուստատեսություն (DVB T; DVB T2)

## light`

Որեւէ մեկը գիտի երբեն Երևանում (Հաjաստանում) թվային հեռուստատեսություն ներառելու

և ինչ ֆորմատով է լինելու DVB-T, թե DVB T2 

P.S. Oրինակ Ռուսաստանում և Ուկրաինայում DVB T2 ֆորմատ է. Բելառուսում DVB T...
Իսկ մեր մոտ ...և ամենակարեւորը երբ ...  :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

Էս պահի դրությամբ միայն հայտնի է, որ մինչև 2015 թիվ:

----------


## Bruno

Էս պահի դրությամբ միայն հայտնի է, որ սկսելու են թվայնացնել 2012թ-ից սկսած: Իմ կարծիքով արդեն հենց 2012թ-ին կամ ամենաուշը 2013թ-ին որոշ հեռուստաընկերություններ կհեռարձակվեն նաև թվային տարբերակով:

----------


## Artgeo

> Էս պահի դրությամբ միայն հայտնի է, որ սկսելու են թվայնացնել 2012թ-ից սկսած: Իմ կարծիքով արդեն հենց 2012թ-ին կամ ամենաուշը 2013թ-ին որոշ հեռուստաընկերություններ կհեռարձակվեն նաև թվային տարբերակով:


Հա, հենց 2013 էլ գրել եմ: Այսինքն մտածել եմ... Կարճ ասած, 2013-նա ճիշտ:

----------


## light`

> Էս պահի դրությամբ միայն հայտնի է, որ մինչև 2015 թիվ:


2015 թ. թվային հեռուստատեսության պետք է անցնեն ողջ աշխարհում. Դա միջազգայնորեն ընդունված է:




> Հա, հենց 2013 էլ գրել եմ: Այսինքն մտածել եմ... Կարճ ասած, 2013-նա ճիշտ:


շնորհակալություն

*մնում է հարցը*
Կլինի DVB-T թե DVB-T2 
հավանաբար հիմա "նրանք" ել   չգիտեն...
Թեեւ հարցը շատ կարեւոր է քանի որ DVB-T ընդունող TV-ները չեն կարող ընդունել DVB-T2 ֆորմատը...  :Sad:  

DVB-T և DVB-T2-ի *տարբերությունը*

----------


## armuk

իսկ ես լսել եմ Հայաստանումմ մինչև 2014 թիվը (պարտադիր)

----------


## 0david0

Ժող լսել եմ արդեն Երևանում թվային հեռուստատեսություն են հա փորձարկում? Ով, ինչ տեղեկություն ունի դրանից? Ու եթե ունեք DVB-T/T2 ընդունիչներ կամ դրանով տվ-ներ, փորձեք ալիքներ որոնել, տեսնենք ինչա դուրս գալիս  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Կներեք միամիտ հարցի համար, բայց իրոք կարիք կա պարզաբանման: 

Մի պարզ կերպով բացատրեք, էլի, _էդ թվային հեռուստատեսությունն իրենից ինչ է ներկայացնում, ինչ առավելություններ ունի, որ դրան են անցնում ու նաև - մեր սովորական "90-ականների" հեռուստացույցները դրանց հետ համատեղելի են, թե պետք է նոր հեռուստացույցներ առնենք?_

----------


## 0david0

> Կներեք միամիտ հարցի համար, բայց իրոք կարիք կա պարզաբանման: 
> 
> Մի պարզ կերպով բացատրեք, էլի, _էդ թվային հեռուստատեսությունն իրենից ինչ է ներկայացնում, ինչ առավելություններ ունի, որ դրան են անցնում ու նաև - մեր սովորական "90-ականների" հեռուստացույցները դրանց հետ համատեղելի են, թե պետք է նոր հեռուստացույցներ առնենք?_


Վերջնական օգտվողի համար միայն էն տարբերությունը կլինի, որ ալիքները կլինեն բարձր որակի, այսինքն անալոգայինի նման չի լինի, որ մի ալիքը լավ ցույց տա, մեկը վատ, մեկի մեջ "ձյուն գա", մեկը սև-սպիտակ գույներով լինի և այլն: Ոնց որ DVD դնես, կինո նայես, բոլոր ալիքները կլինեն նույն որակի  :Pardon: 
Տո սկի վերջին տարիների արտադրած Հայաստանում վաճառվող հեռուստացույցները DVB-T2 ընդունիչ չունեն, էլ ուր մնաց 90-ականներինը  :Jpit:  Նոր հեռուստացույց գնելուց պետք է ճշտել, մեջը DVB-T2 ընդունիչ կա, թե չէ: Կարողա նաև խաբեն, էտ դեպքում, քանի որ արդեն թեստային ռեժիմով ցույց են տալիս թվային ալիքները, կարող եք խնդրել միացնեն թվային ալիքները համոզված լինելու համար, որ մեջի ընդունիչը DVB-T2 է, և ոչ թե DVB-T: Կարող եք գնել նաև DVB-T2 արտաքին սարքեր, և RCA/HDMI կաբելով միացնել ձեր հին հեռուստացույցներին, օրինակ սրանցից՝ 25$, 26$, 26.5$:

----------

Lion (28.11.2014)

----------


## Lion

Այսինքն սենց թե ընենց ժողովրդի զգալի հատվածը պիտի ծախս անի, հա? Ես ճիշտ հասկացա, որ, եթե այդ ծախսը չարվի, մարդիկ ուղղակի առանց հեռուստատեսության կմնան?

----------


## Hda

> Այսինքն սենց թե ընենց ժողովրդի զգալի հատվածը պիտի ծախս անի, հա? Ես ճիշտ հասկացա, որ, եթե այդ ծախսը չարվի, մարդիկ ուղղակի առանց հեռուստատեսության կմնան?


անապահովներին պեությունն ա ապահովելու DVT-analog փոխարկիչներով

----------


## Chuk

> անապահովներին պեությունն ա ապահովելու DVT-analog փոխարկիչներով


Ի՞նչ սկզբունքով ա որոշվելու անապահով-ապահովը: Հարցս հեգնական չի, հետաքրքիր ա:

----------

Lion (01.12.2014)

----------


## Hda

> Ի՞նչ սկզբունքով ա որոշվելու անապահով-ապահովը: Հարցս հեգնական չի, հետաքրքիր ա:


չգտիտեմ, մի բան կմտածեն: Կարևորն ընքան սկզբունքր չի՝ ինչքան սկզբունքին հավատարիմ մնալը......
ինձնով լիներ թոշակառուներին կտաի, որոնց թոշակը ինչ որ գումարից ավել չի

----------


## Chuk

> չգտիտեմ, մի բան կմտածեն: Կարևորն ընքան սկզբունքր չի՝ ինչքան սկզբունքին հավատարիմ մնալը......
> ինձնով լիներ թոշակառուներին կտաի, որոնց թոշակը ինչ որ գումարից ավել չի


Իրականում սկզբունքն էլ ա կարևոր էս դեպքում, որտև իրականում վստահաբար կմշակվի նենց սկզբունք, որ եթե անգամ սկզբունքին հավատարիմ մնան, մեկ է, շատերը ստիպված կլինեն կա՛մ մնալ առանց TV-ի, կամ էլ երեխու բերանից մի կտոր հացը կտրել դրա համար:

----------


## Hda

> Իրականում սկզբունքն էլ ա կարևոր էս դեպքում, որտև իրականում վստահաբար կմշակվի նենց սկզբունք, որ եթե անգամ սկզբունքին հավատարիմ մնան, մեկ է, շատերը ստիպված կլինեն կա՛մ մնալ առանց TV-ի, կամ էլ երեխու բերանից մի կտոր հացը կտրել դրա համար:


ակնհայտ ախմախ սկզբունք մեկ ա չեն ֆիքսի, ուրիշ բան, որ շատ ապահովներ «փաստացի» կբավարարեն էտ սկզբունքին, բայց էտ էլ «մեր» պետության սկզբւոնքն ա....

չեմ կարծում որևէ ապահով իրեն թույլ տա էտ կոնվեկտորից օգտվել
էտ կլինի զապ քշելու նման մի բան, եթե ձեթ, ալյուր.... բոլորի համր էլ նույնն էր ոչ մեկ չէր ջոկի որ խանութից չի առել, իսկ սա չսպառվող ապրանք ա ու տանը էրեվալու ա:

----------


## 0david0

> Ի՞նչ սկզբունքով ա որոշվելու անապահով-ապահովը: Հարցս հեգնական չի, հետաքրքիր ա:


Հարցին, թե պետության հաշվին քանի սարք է տրամադրվելու մարդկանց, նախարարը պատասխանեց, որ *ՀՀ աշխատանքի և սոցիալական հարցերի նախարարությունում գրանցված սոցիալապես անապահովներին*, որոնք շուրջ 130 հազ. են: «Այսինքն` այդ մարդկանցից քանիսը կդիմի, այդքանն էլ կստանա: Բայց չեմ կարծում, թե 130 հազարն էլ կդիմի»,- ասաց նախարարը: թերթ.ամ

----------

Chuk (30.11.2014), Hda (30.11.2014)

----------


## Վահե-91

Մենակ իմ մոտ ա որ թվային ալիքներից մի քանիսի ձայնը խզխզում ա՞  :Think:

----------


## tyush2485

Հայաստանում DVB-T2-ա հաստատ...

----------


## Sevak87

Իսկ օվ կասի ինձ: հիմիկվա հեռարձակող ալիքներն կարող ենք openbox x800-ով որսալ: եթե ոչ' ապա ինչի համար է մոդուլյատորը տյուների ՞ենյուում, հետեվի անտենայի մուտքն ու ելքն????

----------


## Bruno

openbox x800 -ի արտադրությունից առնվազն 2 տարի հետո նոր սկսել են DVB-T2 -ով առաջին հեռարձակումները:

----------


## 0david0

Հենա ասում են մի 2 տարի էլ պետքա հետաձգեն, հետո էլ կասեն մեզ թվային տվ պետք չի, Հայաստանում մարդ չի մնացել, որ նայի ...  :Think:

----------


## insider

Իսկ ո՞ր ալիքներն են թվային հեռարձակվում, թեկուզ թեստային, մի հատ փորձեի։ Իսկ ծածկույթը մենակ Երևանն ա, թե՞ մարզերում էլ ա լինում բռնել

----------


## 0david0

> Իսկ ո՞ր ալիքներն են թվային հեռարձակվում, թեկուզ թեստային, մի հատ փորձեի։ Իսկ ծածկույթը մենակ Երևանն ա, թե՞ մարզերում էլ ա լինում բռնել


Այժմ հեռարձակվող բոլոր անալոգային ալիքները պետքա լինեն թվային, իսկ ծածկույթը կարող ես նայել տնա.ամ կայքում՝ գրելով բնակավայրի անունը (ոչ բոլոր տեղերումա հասանելի): Հա նաև պետքա ունենաս DVB-T*2* ապահովող հեռուստացույց կամ էլ դեկոդեր  :Jpit:

----------

insider (11.03.2015)

----------


## Artgeo

Երևանում չկա՞

----------


## Վահե-91

> Երևանում չկա՞


Կաա

----------


## MiQO bLACK LIGHT

> Իսկ ո՞ր ալիքներն են թվային հեռարձակվում, թեկուզ թեստային, մի հատ փորձեի։ Իսկ ծածկույթը մենակ Երևանն ա, թե՞ մարզերում էլ ա լինում բռնել


Մեր հայկական ու մարզային ալիքները.ամբողջ Հայաստանի տարածքում ա գործում

----------


## yerevanci

Մի  սենց  հարց.  MDI DBR-501 թվային  ընդունիչը  մի  հեռուստացույցի վրա կարգավորել եմ, հետո հեռուստացույցը փոխել եմ, ուզում եմ էլի կարգավորեմ պառոլա  ուզում,  сброс  եմ  ուզում  տամ  էլի  պառոլա  ուզում:
Ի՞նչ  կառաջարկեք:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Մի  սենց  հարց.  MDI DBR-501 թվային  ընդունիչը  մի  հեռուստացույցի վրա կարգավորել եմ, հետո հեռուստացույցը փոխել եմ, ուզում եմ էլի կարգավորեմ պառոլա  ուզում,  сброс  եմ  ուզում  տամ  էլի  պառոլա  ուզում:
> Ի՞նչ  կառաջարկեք:


Թվային ընդունիչը ո՞նց կարա մի հեռուստացույցը մյուսից տարբերի: Կամ եթե կարգավորած ա, էլ ի՞նչ կա մյուս հեռուստացույցի վրա կարգավորելու:

----------


## Hda

> Մի  սենց  հարց.  MDI DBR-501 թվային  ընդունիչը  մի  հեռուստացույցի վրա կարգավորել եմ, հետո հեռուստացույցը փոխել եմ, ուզում եմ էլի կարգավորեմ պառոլա  ուզում,  сброс  եմ  ուզում  տամ  էլի  պառոլա  ուզում:
> Ի՞նչ  կառաջարկեք:


Առաջին օրվանից դու ես օգտագործու՞մ:Ինչ որ մեկը պառոլ ա դրել… գործարանայինները մեծամասամբ ստանդարտ են լինւմ : Փորձի  1234 կամ 0000 :




> Թվային ընդունիչը ո՞նց կարա մի հեռուստացույցը մյուսից տարբերի: Կամ եթե կարգավորած ա, էլ ի՞նչ կա մյուս հեռուստացույցի վրա կարգավորելու:


Ելքային ազդանշանը ընտրելու համար  HDMI կան AV, կամ էլ էկրանի չափսերի դեպքում:

----------

yerevanci (22.01.2017)

----------

